# Josephine Skriver at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City - November 10, 2015 (30x)



## Mandalorianer (11 Nov. 2015)

*
Runway*

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (11 Nov. 2015)

Der Oberhammer!  Ich würde gern verhaftet werden! :drip:


----------



## Rolli (11 Nov. 2015)

Sehr reizvoll :thx: dir


----------



## Freaker (11 Nov. 2015)

nice thanks


----------



## milchtoast (11 Nov. 2015)

I can get along with that  :thx:


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (12 Nov. 2015)

Frau Polizistin Josephine, sie sollten mich perlustrieren! :thumbup:

:thx: für die sexy Lady! 
Tobi


----------



## hulahulahu (12 Nov. 2015)

nice photo, thank u


----------



## Toolman (12 Nov. 2015)

:WOW: :drip:





Ich bin dann mal weg - eine Straftat begehen...


----------



## king2805 (13 Nov. 2015)

danke dir klasse fotos


----------



## yavrudana (27 Nov. 2016)

hot hot hot.


----------



## notrat (5 Sep. 2018)

Thank you!


----------

